# My pigeon is bleeding from it's bottom-help!



## Peteysmom (Feb 9, 2008)

Three days ago, I found several blood drops (like 10) on my garage floor next to and mixed in with my pigeon's poo. I checked the poo and it didn't seem to contain anything hard that could have caused her intestines to bleed. She was acting normal, being affectionate and eating and drinking. I watched her closely that day and she seemed fine. Tonight, I noticed 3 drops of blood by her poo again and when I picked her up, her bottom had blood around it. She was acting normal but I plan on taking her into the vet tomorrow. What could this be? Petey came to us 2 1/2 yrs ago as a baby and we syringe fed her until she could fly. We tried to release her and she preferred to adopt us instead. I never had a bird before but love her dearly and want to help her. She lives in our garage as I live in Michigan and she lays 2 eggs a month (non-fertilized). She's an only child and rarely goes outside as she was attacked by a hawk 3 times, last time being last summer. She's now just a momma's girl and I'm so afraid for her. A friend suggested I give her a hormone shot so she doesn't keep laying eggs -- I haven't as of yet but could this be a reason for her bleeding? She's been off her eggs for 6 days and she usually will lay a new set within 7-10 days after coming off them. Any ideas anyone? I love Petey dearly and just want to understand what is happening to my baby!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I would definitely take her to the vet. Not sure what this could be. Worms seem unlikely since she's indoors. Your vet can do a fecal and other tests if needed. If she had an egg-related problem I would expect her to act like she didn't feel well. BTW, we tried hormone shots on one of our hens and it didn't stop her from laying. Best to just let her sit on the eggs until she gives up and then let her start over, which is what it sounds like you've been doing. Does she get plenty of calcium? She needs Vitamin D too, if she doesn't get much natural sunlight.


----------



## Peteysmom (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for answering so quickly. How would I give Petey vitamin D? During the winter, she doesn't get too much sunlight unless she accompanies me to the mailbox or supervises my shoveling snow off the driveway. She eats normal birdfeed and I occasionally give her crushed up graham crackers which she loves as a treat. 
Also, should I bring a stool sample with me to the vet? Hers are always watery a few days before laying eggs like they are now. Once she's laid her eggs, she's back to her thick poos. Can you give me any idea as to What I am to expect at the vets?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Have you ever wormed your pigeon before the vet could help you with this if that is the problem ask him. 

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Threadworms are a special kind of worm that sometimes cause hemorrhaging in the intestines. It is a bit odd, though, for a bird with these life circumstances to have them. There are other possibilities, including a tumor. If memory serves, there is a condition that can occur due to a long term hypovitaminosis A or D. Do you give this bird vitamins? What does she get to eat?

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Peteysmom said:


> Thanks for answering so quickly. How would I give Petey vitamin D? During the winter, she doesn't get too much sunlight unless she accompanies me to the mailbox or supervises my shoveling snow off the driveway. She eats normal birdfeed and I occasionally give her crushed up graham crackers which she loves as a treat.
> Also, should I bring a stool sample with me to the vet? Hers are always watery a few days before laying eggs like they are now. Once she's laid her eggs, she's back to her thick poos. Can you give me any idea as to What I am to expect at the vets?


I give my finches (in the house) Calcivet because the hen has had problems with egg laying. It has made a big difference for her. It contains calcium and Vitamin D and is made by Vetafarm. I give my outdoor pigeons Vita-Preen, a multi-vitamin powder for birds, in their water once or twice a week. I believe both products can be ordered from Foys Pigeon Supplies. If Foys doesn't have them, try Global Pigeon Supplies or Siegel. If her seed mix isn't vitamin fortified she could be deficient in D, A or both. As Pidgey asked, what kind of seed do you give her? If it's not pigeon mix it might be too low in protein.

No need to take a stool sample to the vet's--he or she will do that while you're there.


----------



## Peteysmom (Feb 9, 2008)

Petey has never been wormed, she came to us as an orphan and since I've never had a bird for a pet before, I didn't know that it needed to be done. We just give her wild bird seed and thistle seeds as she really loves them. I've never given her vitamins...could this be a reason why she is bleeding? How could that cause it? I'm hoping that whatever is wrong with her, it can be remedied quickly and painlessly for her sake. I just love my little girl!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Do the poops look absolutely normal and the blood is something completely separate from the poop? Can you take and post a picture of the poop?

Pidgey


----------



## Peteysmom (Feb 9, 2008)

Petey's poo is very watery right now as they always are shortly before she lays her eggs (she's due to lay them in the next couple of days). The blood (three drops) today was separate from the poo but right next to it. The first blood I noticed on tuesday (about 10 drops) was all around the poo (which wasn't watery but black/green) and some might have been dropped onto the poo which is why I thought it was in it too. So, I'd say it was separate. Any ideas you have (you seem very knowlegeable which I so appreciate) would be helpful to my panicked state of mind. Thank you...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if the poop doesn't have blood mixed in it then it's unlikely to be occult blood from intestinal worms. That would be better, actually. It seems that the blood is coming from the cloaca. The membranes could be having some problems due to hypervitaminosis but even that seems a bit not right.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It would be good to see this blood under a microscope. Is it very bright red, as in highly oxygenated?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is there any chance there's a broken feather on the tail or around the vent?

Pidgey


----------



## Peteysmom (Feb 9, 2008)

The blood drops yesterday were bright red and the blood seemed thick. Tuesdays were darker but much thinner but then she was higher up. She doesn't seem to have any injury. She seems quiet this morning but no more blood and she's had a poo (watery again). I hope the vet can figure out what is wrong quickly so we can get her back to health.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't think the diet is causing her current situation, but it would be better to get her on a good quality pigeon mix if you can. Most wild bird seed mixes you can buy at pet or grocery stores are low in protein--often only 8-10%, although thistle seed is higher and would actually raise the protein content. I feed my pigeons a 16% protein pigeon mix. If there's a feed store anywhere in your area, they should carry it. If not, you can order it on-line from one of the pigeon supply houses. Pigeon grit is important too, because it has calcium and other minerals they need. 

Let us know what the vet says. It's encouraging to me that she's not acting as if she feels unwell. Hopefully your vet can give you a diagnosis.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Any News?*

I was thinking of your little hen, Peteysmom, and wondered if you had an update. Were you able to get her to the vet? Is she better?


----------

